# OnlyTaurus's Build Thread (PICS!)



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I still think the racing strips need to be uniform across the roof of the car as well.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I may actually do that now, thanks for reminding me. I bought the roof rack for traveling to the local ski resort, but fell through when one buudy had to get surgery on his right hand, and the other is his girlfriend, who now takes care of him, lol. I'll finish the stripes.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I still think the racing strips need to be uniform across the roof of the car as well.


We will see how they look when they are done. I still don't think they need to be on the roof (also y I don't have them there)

Approve of all other mods though 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think we need more pictures of it before you add any more mods


----------



## Primo (Feb 18, 2013)

Sub'd 


a lighter battery???


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I really would like to get a lightweight flywheel. However, $500 for one is ridiculous..

Not a bad idea though. Thanks for the input


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stereo upgrade. If you're going to have a "hot-rod" Cruze you need a high power, high quality sound system to go with it. Looking forward to seeing what you end up with and the process to get there.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> Stereo upgrade. If you're going to have a "hot-rod" Cruze you need a high power, high quality sound system to go with it. Looking forward to seeing what you end up with and the process to get there.


Thanks for the suggestion Mike. I'm actually pretty satisfied with the Pioneer system in it. I managed to find the perfect equalizer settings that plays my 384 bit-rate music almost flawlessly. Powerful too.

I did consider upgrading some of the speakers, yes. I'm satisfied with the amp and rear deck subs though.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Mike. I'm actually pretty satisfied with the Pioneer system in it. I managed to find the perfect equalizer settings that plays my 384 bit-rate music almost flawlessly. Powerful too.
> 
> I did consider upgrading some of the speakers, yes. I'm satisfied with the amp and rear deck subs though.


When we last met at the first Lordstown tour and mini-meet, I didn't really give you much of a tour of my sound system. Seemed like it was something Terry would be mostly interested in. 

This time, you will have your ears raped. By that, I mean you will be infected with a disease called "audiophile." You'll go back to your car and think to yourself "sh*t, this sounds like crap now..."

Terry and I will get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

that all sounds good. good luck with it. i was always a sucker for red and black cars. Looking good. Can't wait to see more pic!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I was thinking the same but also thought it would be cool if you painted the entire roof the stripe's color. There is a Scion tc that parks outside my office and I love Toyota made the entire roof black (his car is silver with black rims).


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Sounds great, but I don't think you'll get 230 FWHP out of that stock turbo.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Sure it can. It's not just about the turbo. A combination of high turbo pressure, race-octane E85, and insane timing advancements can very well yield it. Along with the other mods.

No worries, I'll post a dyno sheet when the tune is precise.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

think you'll need a catch can with the boost you are running/ plans for more power ...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good. I'm also staying tuned for the e85 reviews.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Sure it can. It's not just about the turbo. A combination of high turbo pressure, race-octane E85, and insane timing advancements can very well yield it. Along with the other mods.
> 
> No worries, I'll post a dyno sheet when the tune is precise.


Oh, sorry I wasn't aware you had a compressor map. Please post it up. Lol enter doesn't always work with this website to being me to the next line in the quick reply screen, so it'll be one long run on paragraph apparently. Anyways, just because it can move XX Lbs/min doesn't mean that you're not running at like 45% adiabatic efficiency which means the turbo's life is on borrowed time.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> think you'll need a catch can with the boost you are running/ plans for more power ...


That's not a bad idea either. I will look into it. Thanks!



Eco said:


> Oh, sorry I wasn't aware you had a compressor map. Please post it up. Lol enter doesn't always work with this website to being me to the next line in the quick reply screen, so it'll be one long run on paragraph apparently. Anyways, just because it can move XX Lbs/min doesn't mean that you're not running at like 45% adiabatic efficiency which means the turbo's life is on borrowed time.


I don't have a compressor map, I'm saying I will post dynamometer graphs after precision tuning is achieved. Just understand it won't be anytime soon. Fine tuning with E85 requires much more time than the 93 gas tune.

I know the limitations of the Garrett/Honeywell turbo. It's a great turbo. My point is achieving the desired power numbers is not going to be just from the turbocharger. If anything, the E85 and ignition timing is going to be the primary contributor.

There are many that have been running the 93 octane tune at same pressures for 10's of thousands of miles with no issues. I'm less concerned about the turbo's life as opposed to the transmission internals or head gasket, to say.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

I see, well if indeed the turbo is capable of 230 fwhp, then that means there is room for 93 to achieve some good power with good ole VE massaging via Cams, Head and IM. Probably not quite 230 FWHP good power but more than what people are seeing now. Which might even be preferable, I can't stand the diving power with this car is very odd.  Good luck.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Package at the door when I got home.

My Stage 3 clutch kit and E85 injectors came today!









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

The turbo won't be seeing anymore boost than what it does on 93. Timing and much better fuel atomization is what will be helping make power. The stock injectors are maxed out on the premium tune and fuel basically puddles on the back of the intake valve... Not good for atomization. Bigger injectors will cure that problem though!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I figured. Good info nonetheless. Can't wait to install!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Intercooler kit on its way as well!


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Intercooler kit on its way as well!


Sweet!!! Im especially curious about how this one works out, i like the price on that cxracing intercooler


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

phantomknight321 said:


> Sweet!!! Im especially curious about how this one works out, i like the price on that cxracing intercooler


Yup, I ordered the CXRacing one.

I think it's going to look incredible with the RS front bumper, because the lower grille is completely removable and is a larger opening than the typical bumper cover.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Yup, I ordered the CXRacing one.
> 
> I think it's going to look incredible with the RS front bumper, because the lower grille is completely removable and is a larger opening than the typical bumper cover.


For sure, makes me wanna get the rest of the RS kit for my cruze hehe


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Im excited for this. Post lots of pics of everything please!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Stage 3 Clutch installed!

Out with the old...








And in with the new. 








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Is that the 3+ or the 3 and do you have any pics of just the clutch disc, i am just curious what the 3 looks like in comparison to the 2+ 
Thanks‼


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Its the Stage 3. No +. Heres a pic of the kit.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

After driving home with it, I must say I'm impressed with it. I have a little chatter in a launch from stop, but I'm going to assume that will subside once the clutch gets broken in.

Man, does it grab though. Wow does it grab.. lol. I haven't stalled it yet, but have gotten close a couple times haha. This will take some getting used to.

I'm gonna break it in for 500 miles, which for me is less than a week, lol. Then the injectors, E85 tune, and FMIC are next.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! When I need a replacement clutch - will keep this one in mind.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Yea my stage 2+ is reallly grabby as well. I can only imagine how the 3+ grabs.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm having a hard time determining which clutch I shouls get if I ever do it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm having a hard time determining which clutch I shouls get if I ever do it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wouldn't go any higher than what me or Starchy has. Both are perfect.

To me, going any stage higher is unnecessary. My clutch has a rating of 300ft-lbs max. More than enough. Plus, going Stage 4 or 5 is extremely difficult to engage. I don't even think they're recommended for daily road use.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

CXRacing Intercooler Kit came today! Hopefully, I can get it installed within the next couple days!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice. Do your before and after pics.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> CXRacing Intercooler Kit came today! Hopefully, I can get it installed within the next couple days!
> 
> View attachment 11632


Do a DIY please. It looks great


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Mick said:


> Very nice. Do your before and after pics.


I can do that. 



Nobody said:


> Do a DIY please. It looks great


I can try, but this is going to be a time consuming job, haha. I was going to try and do it at work, and if I can, I'd have to do it quick. If I do it at home, then that's a different story.

If I do it at work, I'll atleast take progressive pictures and post. If at home, I'll do a write up. Either way, it's not an easy task like the injectors were, lol.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

FMIC installed. 






































I couldn't do a write up, it was too much work. Unfortunately, CXRacing may have stretched the truth on the kit being a 'direct bolt-on' kit. I had to do several modifications to make it fit perfectly. Maybe it's just the RS bumper, who knows.

Nonetheless, this is great. Looks sharp. And so far so good. You can hear the intake and turbo a little more with aluminum pipes to reflect sound, as opposed to plastic.

I haven't run it hard yet.... clutch still not broken in, but it feels good with it.

BTW, I painted the CXRacing on the IC. It originally came bare.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Markj2222 (Jul 26, 2012)

Epic... Now that you've got rid of all the known bottle necks, whats next? Pistons, Turbo?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Markj2222 said:


> Epic... Now that you've got rid of all the known bottle necks, whats next? Pistons, Turbo?


No, probably not. At least not for a while. I think I'm going to get the ZZP Down and midpipe(don't have it yet.. they're STILL sold out), maybe get a wideband 02 system, and have some fun on the E85 for a good while, especially now that it's starting to get warmer.

I don't want to push the engine too too much. Pistons are a good idea, but if I'm going to overhaul with pistons, I might as well upgrade the rods and bearings as well, along with head work. That will be next year's project. Once more engines start coming around, I'll pick one up from a junkyard and build it with probably a bigger turbo.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks amazing, and i bet it helps quite a bit. Add the down and midpipe and its gonna be epic!


----------



## Markj2222 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dyno Plox


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Markj2222 said:


> Dyno Plox


I'll eventually get numbers and post them. I haven't even started using E85 yet, and once I do, it's going to be a lengthy process fine tuning the calibrations. E85 is more sensitive than gas.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Got some Royal Purple MaxGear 75w90 for the trans. Heard some awesome things about this stuff. I'm trying to quiet things down inside the case.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

FMIC looks great! I would get rid of the front sticker though looks busy with that and the letters on the FMIC and the RS badge, just my 2 cents.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

silverWS.6 said:


> FMIC looks great! I would get rid of the front sticker though looks busy with that and the letters on the FMIC and the RS badge, just my 2 cents.


I put the BadNewsRacing sticker on the front because Jerry at BNR asked me to do a photo shoot of my car after the FMIC is on. I may take it off after I get pictures done, we'll see.

Thanks for the compliment though!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ZZP Down and Catted Midpipe on the way! Thanks to papoose42.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Just gave the Cruze a good wax today. What a nice day outside!























Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice! Being clean and shiny adds +10 whp! I cleaned mine, and was dusting everything* an hour later! 

*Dusting everything inside of the car, that is! :wink:


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks!

Yeah, lol, i dedicated today for the outside. Tomorrow, I'm gong in! Got a whole winter's worth of cleaning to do inside!


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> FMIC installed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11663
> ...


Lookin great, dood! I also have thought about cutting out the grate/grill in front of the fmic. How hard was it? Does it look clean? Great job!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Lookin great, dood! I also have thought about cutting out the grate/grill in front of the fmic. How hard was it? Does it look clean? Great job!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks man.

No, it wasn't hard at all. The grill is clipped in, so all you need is a flat screwdriver and you can have it out in seconds.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

WMPthree dosent have the Rs so he would have to cut it out.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> WMPthree dosent have the Rs so he would have to cut it out.


Ah. Good call, lol.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks pretty sexy... I need to stop following this post before I find myself following in your footsteps... all the way to bankruptcy.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Whoops ... Forgot the RS was different. Nevertheless, great little touch. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Every time i see your plasti dip stripes it makes me wanna break down and just do it lol, maybe one of these days i will

Aside from that, it looks great! Im anxious to see your numbers when its all said and done!


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Well I'm inspired. Just ordered my injectors and now placed an order for the inter cooler from cxracing. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

You have started a trend onlytaurus!

I cant afford to go all out on mine yet, gotta do things nice and slow, first thing i need is trifecta tune and exhaust, wake it up a little! 

I aspire to be up to onlytaurus's level or maybe even succeed, a little friendly competition and rivalry doesnt hurt


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Well I'm inspired. Just ordered my injectors and now placed an order for the inter cooler from cxracing.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sweet! I hope you're mechanically inclined, because that intercooler kit is a project with no instructions! Feel free to PM me if you need assistance when it comes, and be sure to follow the write-up I made in the How-To section for the Injectors! Step by step pics.



phantomknight321 said:


> You have started a trend onlytaurus!
> 
> I cant afford to go all out on mine yet, gotta do things nice and slow, first thing i need is trifecta tune and exhaust, wake it up a little!
> 
> I aspire to be up to onlytaurus's level or maybe even succeed, a little friendly competition and rivalry doesnt hurt


Lol, well thanks for the compliment.  I had a little extra money around and decided to have some fun with the Cruze. I don't see it at a level any different than you guys. Like I said, I'm just having some fun and showing the world that the Cruze can be a sexy modified tuner! ccasion14:


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the way you did your exhaust tip I'm doing the same to mine. Can you post a closer picture I think I might of saw a YouTube video of yours if I'm not mistaken. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yup, probably was my video.









I also added black trim around the cut. Not pictured here, obviously, but really adds a nice touch to it.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Ryan are you using the intake that came with the intercooler kit or still using the K&N? An intake is one of the mods I'm looking at doing in the future and see the cxracing intake is much cheaper then the K&N but am not sure how the quality compares. Your thoughts?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

No, I didn't use the CXRacing intake. I sold it and kept using my K&N because I'm tuned for the K&N. I tried using the CXRacing intake and my car did not like it at all.

Personally, I'd spend the extra and get the K&N or Injen intake. The CXRacing intake seems cheap. The bung for the MAF, I feel, sticks out too far. Seems prone for skewing. And the bolt holes in the flange don't even line up with the MAF. I didn't really like it.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Ryan are you using the intake that came with the intercooler kit or still using the K&N? An intake is one of the mods I'm looking at doing in the future and see the cxracing intake is much cheaper then the K&N but am not sure how the quality compares. Your thoughts?


IMHO Its not too bad, it is an exact example of you get what you pay for. Mine sounds the same as any other, and probably has pretty much the same gains but the build quality seems not quite as good. 

A little bit of custom fab and some creativity and itll be just fine for me though, its just a matter of preference


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah that was the car I saw you and i have very like taste I just did the same to my car. Im going to keep the stock Exhaust if anything i might throw a borla on there but i dont want it too loud or annoying drone in the cab my next buy is that K&N CAI nice man I really like what your doing keep up the nice work.

I also sent you a pm.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Ordered my intercooler without that intake. I'll keep my injen.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Ordered my intercooler without that intake. I'll keep my injen.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Cool. What did they charge you without the intake?

Still waiting on my downpipe and midpipe folks. I'm hoping it will be here soon!

Considering other mods, post your suggestions! I'm thinking maybe some window tint and HIDs?

I won't have projector lens for the HIDs at the moment, so what I may do is install them and readjust headlight aiming to point a little more down to prevent potentially blinding others.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Please, for the love of Pete, don't get HID's in the OEM housings! Pointing them down is the wrong solution, since then the advantage of the HID's just got trumped. Other drivers will still get glare, and you'll see a lot of light close by the car. That'll make you think you see better while it destroys your distance vision. The end result is worse light for you, and irritated oncoming traffic. 

/endrant. 

How is the car running on the larger injectors and 93 octane tune?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Cool. What did they charge you without the intake?
> 
> Still waiting on my downpipe and midpipe folks. I'm hoping it will be here soon!
> 
> ...


Pointing them down will still create glare and will still blind drivers, but will also make your car **** near dangerous to drive because you'll have a very blind spot right in front of you that your eyes will adjust to, and will lose your long distance visibility. There's a difference between bright and visible. I'd rather have halogens that I can aim to see very far down the road and have them not "look" as bright, than HIDs that allow me to see only half the distance much brighter. 

We had a member get slapped with a $350 fine for running HIDs in his Cruze. I wouldn't recommend taking the chance, for safety and legal reasons.

Edit: just noticed sciphi said basically the same thing, lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Pointing them down will still create glare and will still blind drivers, but will also make your car **** near dangerous to drive because you'll have a very blind spot right in front of you that your eyes will adjust to, and will lose your long distance visibility. There's a difference between bright and visible. I'd rather have halogens that I can aim to see very far down the road and have them not "look" as bright, than HIDs that allow me to see only half the distance much brighter.
> 
> We had a member get slapped with a $350 fine for running HIDs in his Cruze. I wouldn't recommend taking the chance, for safety and legal reasons.
> 
> Edit: just noticed sciphi said basically the same thing, lol.


I got that fine yes it sucks you have to get D.O.T APPROVED bulbs which Phillips makes a nice set a littke expensive but hey there legal (here in Texas) don't know about anywerr else. I write state inspections.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Please, for the love of Pete, don't get HID's in the OEM housings! Pointing them down is the wrong solution, since then the advantage of the HID's just got trumped. Other drivers will still get glare, and you'll see a lot of light close by the car. That'll make you think you see better while it destroys your distance vision. The end result is worse light for you, and irritated oncoming traffic.
> 
> /endrant.
> 
> How is the car running on the larger injectors and 93 octane tune?


Noted! lol. Ok then, no HIDs... :disgust: ha.

The injectors are nice. Vince sent me an adjusted E85 tune after sending him a log, and he really bumped things up. Torque management, timing, fuel trims, among other things. Holy cow... it's a WHOLE new car. Kinda scary....I'm afraid something is going to break, lol.

The 93 is good too. A little power gain is there. I was hoping maybe fuel economy wouldn't be affected, but it seems it may be a little worse with them. Could be wrong though, I'm still testing.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Cool. What did they charge you without the intake?
> 
> Still waiting on my downpipe and midpipe folks. I'm hoping it will be here soon!
> 
> ...


Charged me $325 plus shipping($20)... I also ordered front/ rear strut bars from throw down performance. I'm like a fat kid in a candy store right now

-rob


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Charged me $325 plus shipping($20)... I also ordered front/ rear strut bars from throw down performance. I'm like a fat kid in a candy store right now
> 
> -rob
> 
> ...


What costed you $325?


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> What costed you $325?


Cxracing Intercooler w/out the intake 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Cxracing Intercooler w/out the intake
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oh ok. Not a bad deal at all then.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Down and midpipe combo is arriving tomorrow!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Down and midpipe combo is arriving tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Sweet!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Nice!! I'm debating purchasing them in the near future


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm actually a little concerned, lol. I guess these pipes really volume up exhaust tone. I don't want it to be too loud.

I may add a resonator if need be.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

PCS = Pittsburgh Car Scene. Pretty huge meet going on, and I'm astonished by how much attention my car has gotten. If any of you guys are around the area, check this out and come on out!

https://www.facebook.com/events/136...8511040/?ref=notif&notif_t=event_mall_comment


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Another box sits on the porch when I get home!

Contents are as pictured, ZZP Down and Catted Midpipe.  Hopefully, I will have time to install tomorrow.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Jealous...,


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

What are you doing with your old set up? Cause I might want to take it off your hands. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

It's sitting around for now, lol. PM me your idea.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

curious to see how everything goes after the new mods!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ZZP Pipes Installed! Pics are a little rough, tried to be quick. Excuse the dirty car.. :blush:






























Oh my, did this make the exhaust sound even better! Its not as loud as I thought it was going to be, NO rasp(thank you turbo), but the tone is completely different now. It sounds so sick.

Power gain is noticable too. Cant wait to see how this performs with Ethanol!

Ill post a youtube video here shortly with a complete walkaround and engine/exhaust sound clips.

I can't wait to show you guys(and gals) this!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

hurry with the video i wanna see if it sounds like mine.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Crappy camera, but a little sneak peak.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAQBfwGl8iI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Crappy camera, but a little sneak peak.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SD8wMNkBAhI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


"This video is private" according to YouTube... If sounds good I may drain the bank some more and just buy the down pipe and mid pipe 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

There, try it again guys.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

nothing it says user removed.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAQBfwGl8iI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

i helped you out.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ugh....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

No sound


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

How about now? Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

click the link in my post above.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't believe it was being so difficult.

I should not have done this on my Droid..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

No dice :-(


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> No dice :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Huh? Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

it works everytime i click one it.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Must be my iphone 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Ok played on my iPad... Sounds great !!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Ok played on my iPad... Sounds great !!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks! I absolutely love it..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i almost thought about doing a video response.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> i almost thought about doing a video response.


Do it! I wanna hear yours, too.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Forge Atmospheric BOV and Premium 42# Injectors are on the way!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Do it! I wanna hear yours, too.


Did it


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Did it


I heard. Sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Big 3 Battery Cable Kit also coming! Thanks to Tecollins1!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Big 3 kit is here! I'll post a pic tomorrow.

I'm also expecting the premium Bosch injectors and BOV tomorrow.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

We should, as a community, buy you an ACTUAL Taurus to mod up. Then you could of course be the Only Taurus on a Cruze forum. After one year of owning said Taurus... Race the modded Taurus and Modded Cruze just for fun.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> We should, as a community, buy you an ACTUAL Taurus to mod up. Then you could of course be the Only Taurus on a Cruze forum. After one year of owning said Taurus... Race the modded Taurus and Modded Cruze just for fun.


lol! 'Only' if it's a SHO. :th_coolio: At that point though, it wouldn't be a competition, haha.

FWIW, Taurus is my zodiac. Why I chose the name.

Fun fact.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

OnlyTaurus said:


> lol! 'Only' if it's a SHO. :th_coolio: At that point though, it wouldn't be a competition, haha.
> 
> FWIW, Taurus is my zodiac. Why I chose the name.
> 
> Fun fact.


I figured it was that lol, but i swear i always thought you were a undercover cop trying to be funny. Since they always use a taurus here atleast.

Hows your plastidip holding up? Is it still ok?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I figured it was that lol, but i swear i always thought you were a undercover cop trying to be funny. Since they always use a taurus here atleast.
> 
> Hows your plastidip holding up? Is it still ok?


Lol, I do have a Taurus as well. 

Plastidip is good. Still holding strong. There's a little peeling on a couple wheels on the outside edge, but I plan to fix that, maybe respray the wheels completely. Stripes and chrome are still strong though. I may do the front grille and chrome as well.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey man let's see those dipped rims! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> Hey man let's see those dipped rims!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You can see them in my very first post. That pic was taken RIGHT after I finished spraying the wheels and stripes.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

More goodies came today!

-Bosch Premium 42# Injectors
-Forge Atmospheric BOV
-Big 3 Ground Kit








Hopefully I can install tomorrow! Then it's back to E85 for some serious power.

:th_dblthumb2:

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I read about the big 3 upgrade on my other forums back when I had my truck and my Bu' please remind me of what the upgrade would be by doing this? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Will be hoovering over thread for this. Give them a review please, not that i am interested since i don't have FI but others would


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll try and review every single component I have added once everything is said and done.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This section of the forum should get this project some better exposure.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Bosch Injectors, Forge BOV, and Big 3 cable kit installed!
















Couldnt figure out why the second pic is upside down, but if you stand on your head and look, it'll be just as good. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Bosch Injectors, Forge BOV, and Big 3 cable kit installed!
> 
> View attachment 12401
> 
> ...


Wow, bravo... How does the car run now? Feel any differences?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Wow, bravo... How does the car run now? Feel any differences?


I'm not sure yet. My BOV is being problematic. Sounds like the piston is stuck or something. I'm gonna take it apart and make sure the piston is greased and moving freely.

2013-03-29_16-42-13_167.mp4 - YouTube

Sounds sweet, but unfortunately, it's not right.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Does the wire upgrade kit come with any kind of instructions on what goes where? Having an added amp/sub I want to do the Big 3 mod. Just want to make sure I hook up the wires right.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Does the wire upgrade kit come with any kind of instructions on what goes where? Having an added amp/sub I want to do the Big 3 mod. Just want to make sure I hook up the wires right.


There cut to length and IIRC he dis a write up.

Post #16
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12114

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> There cut to length and IIRC he dis a write up.
> 
> Post #16
> Big 3 Kits F/S (Order Form)
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Bosch Premium Injectors are nice. Smoother power, but less from the old knock-offs. :frown: I was also running rich from the old 42#s because they were stronger than the tune that was written.

The BOV is also nice. After having initial issues with the component, I tore it apart and re-lubricated the piston and o-rings. I think the BOV could sound better, but all in all, not too bad. Light load will flutter like a sequential BOV, which is cool. The moderate to full throttle blow off is kind of a wimpy 'pssst!'. Also, lag is greatly increased because of the air being atmospherically vented.

On a much more positive note! It seems winter temperatures are FINALLY leaving my area after Tuesday. So, Wednesday and until further notice, I will be using E85! I can then continue researchign and reviewing my cars capabilities with ethanol, and get prepped for Dyno Day next Sunday(April 7th)!!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

E85 goes back in tomorrow friends. Gonna run another direct drive(4th) gear pull to log for Vince before dyno day come this Sunday!

I'm expecting numbers that have not been seen before on a Cruze guys! Stay tuned!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> E85 goes back in tomorrow friends. Gonna run another direct drive(4th) gear pull to log for Vince before dyno day come this Sunday!
> 
> I'm expecting numbers that have not been seen before on a Cruze guys! Stay tuned!


I hope you don't break anything, but if you do, I demand pictures of carnage!


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

I am excited and staying tuned for results lol


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

I might have missed it, but are you going to be upgrading the pump to a Walbro 255 for example on top of your upgraded injectors? I would think you might need a little more flow to push that E85 through 420cc injectors on the stock pump?


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I hope you don't break anything, but if you do, I demand pictures of carnage!


Me too lol


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Invierno said:


> I might have missed it, but are you going to be upgrading the pump to a Walbro 255 for example on top of your upgraded injectors? I would think you might need a little more flow to push that E85 through 420cc injectors on the stock pump?


Nope, the stock pump handles E85 just fine. They're 440cc injectors too.

Andrei, you're an a$$, lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I hope you don't break anything, but if you do, I demand pictures of carnage!


Pictures? I want a video ;-) implosions are awesome. If anything take it to the dealer and say "my car died" and when they ask about everything you've done laugh and say "This is an SS, read your emails"


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Pictures? I want a video ;-) implosions are awesome. If anything take it to the dealer and say "my car died" and when they ask about everything you've done laugh and say "This is an SS, read your emails"


I am the dealer, sir.  lol I do my own warranty work.

I wouldn't be devastated if something were to go wrong mechanically, as I would probably be able to drop a new engine in it. It would just be so inconvenient at the moment. And my managers would probably give me a very hard time, lol, they know what I've done with my Cruze.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I am the dealer, sir.  lol I do my own warranty work.
> 
> I wouldn't be devastated if something were to go wrong mechanically, as I would probably be able to drop a new engine in it. It would just be so inconvenient at the moment. And my managers would probably give me a very hard time, lol, they know what I've done with my Cruze.


Oh yeah i forgot, lucky guy. Cheating the system! I needed you here in Florida 6 months ago when i derped my car (hydrolocked).


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Results are in!

178whp/233wtq on 100% E85.








Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! That torque is awesome!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Nice! That torque is awesome!


Yeah, it's about where I thought it was going to be. My initial guess was 240wtq.

Horsepower, however, was disappointing. I thought for sure the E85 would achieve at least 200whp. Not sure why it's so low.

Add 15% to each, and I'd estimate 206hp/267tq at the crank.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Add 15% to each, and I'd estimate 206hp/267tq at the crank


Yes - when I saw your numbers - that is exactly what I did. Nice for a little 1.4.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

DynoJet?

If it was a Mustang dyno, that might be why your numbers are so low. 

Where did you tap into to measure RPMs, like with the clamp that goes around your spark plug wires? And where did you tap into to measure boost?

I made 172/220 and I don't have half the mods you do...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/11008-inviernos-first-dyno-results-new-post.html










I think my numbers are a little high, granted, lol, but I agree you should have made more....? Especially on E85? 

Who did your tuning? You can increase the timing a lot more on E85 and still have high boost and not knock. I know you probably know that but still.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Invierno said:


> DynoJet?
> 
> If it was a Mustang dyno, that might be why your numbers are so low.
> 
> ...


The dynojet you were on must've been extremely optimistic. There's just no way you're getting that kind of power on a 91 tune with stock injectors, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Your chart shows you made like 180 WHEEL tq stock invierno... The 1.4T makes like 140 CRANK tq stock

Your chart is WAY off. There's no way you made 180 wheel torque stock. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

OnlyTaurus :1poke: if you could Rank/list the mods/upgrades you did in order of what to do first, 2nd, etc that would be great i want to do basically everything you have (and mabye more lol) but i cant afford to do it all at once.

Great build btw man and good job taking pics of everything. :th_coolio::sigh:


----------



## miketempleton (Jan 20, 2013)

This is pretty much a step-by-step guide on what to do when modding a Cruze. Thanks for chronicling everything for us!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Was yours a Dynojet or a Mustang then, OnlyTaurus? And where did you hook up for RPMs and boost?


Go check my dyno thread guys. Lots of debate there too lol. I have a really good tuner too locally though. I made 220wtq, not 180.

I agree, my numbers are a little high. I have some serious power though.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Dynojet, I have a boost gauge, and rpms were hooked up to the red/blue ignition wire.

No offense Invierno, but I just can't believe you're seeing numbers close to mine on pump gas and maxed out injectors. There's just no way. If Vince can't get those numbers on a tune, no one can, lol. I'd say those are crank numbers as well.

I'm not trying to talk down on you, but 220wtq is almost impossible on a standard tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Was yours a Dynojet or a Mustang then, OnlyTaurus? And where did you hook up for RPMs and boost?
> 
> 
> Go check my dyno thread guys. Lots of debate there too lol. I have a really good tuner too locally though. I made 220wtq, not 180.
> ...


Your chart shows 180tq stock pull, 220tq tuned pull. Or is that not correct? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Foxbox (Jul 10, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'm not trying to talk down on you, but 220wtq is almost impossible on a standard tune.



I have to disagree.

I made 162/216 on a Mustang dyno in my Sonic.

I run 93 octane with..
ZZP intake
ZZP cat-back
Trifecta tune

I ran a [email protected] this past Saturday as well.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Who tuned your guys' vehicles?

Well, then I need a Mustang dyno then. I'm not sure what to believe now. 100% E85 with an aggressive tune at 24psi, along with my other mods, should yield numbers nobody has seen yet.

I'm puzzled now, lol..


----------



## Foxbox (Jul 10, 2012)

[email protected] tuned my car.

A Mustang dyno typically reads 10-15% lower than a dynojet, just a FYI.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Dynos all read differently guys, don't put a whole lot of faith in any numbers unless you have a before and after comparison on the same dyno, on the same day. 

My Cobalt SS makes 240HP and 277TQ according to our local mustang dyno, yet I can run 12s in it all day. Most guys make 320-340WHP and 360+WTQ with the same mods and tune. Dyno numbers mean nothing other than looking at the gains you made vs. before you tuned it or whatever you did. 

Invierno made +18HP and +40TQ- not bad. Similar to Trifecta gains. His dyno sheet is WAY high but the deltas are what you should pay attention to. Not the peak numbers as they will always be different depending on where you go


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Foxbox said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> I made 162/216 on a Mustang dyno in my Sonic.
> 
> ...




Going off of that sheet you would probably make close to 250TQ on that dyno with E85


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Foxbox said:


> V[email protected] tuned my car.
> 
> A Mustang dyno typically reads 10-15% lower than a dynojet, just a FYI.


So you're telling me that my numbers will be worse than yours on a Mustang dyno, with an aggressive E85 tune, upgraded injectors, and every other mod I have, against your 93 tune and intake??

Bull. lol.

I agree with Jerry. Dynos can vary like you wouldn't even believe. Obviously, there's a difference.


----------



## '12Eco (Feb 28, 2012)

OnlyTaurus,

Do you have a wideband on the car? 
How was the AFR shown on that dyno pull calculated? 

What Im getting at is that E-85 has a much larger "max torque" range than gasoline. Depending on how Vince tunes/limitations of the turbo/limitations through the actual motor itself there may me more power to be gained from going richer. Being able to go richer and still be at max torque is part of the benefit of running E-85.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Personaly i would do some 1/4 mile runs and you'll know what kind of power you have.

I think the fastest Cruze's right now with full interiors are in the 14s range with over 90 mph trap speed, so...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Poje said:


> Personaly i would do some 1/4 mile runs and you'll know what kind of power you have.
> 
> I think the fastest Cruze's right now with full interiors are in the 14s range with over 90 mph trap speed, so...


That's correct- with a bigger turbo and meth injection. Lets not leave out that that car has a bigger turbo


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

'12Eco said:


> OnlyTaurus,
> 
> Do you have a wideband on the car?
> How was the AFR shown on that dyno pull calculated?
> ...


AFR was calculated by probing the tailpipe.

E-85 burns slower, so it allows timing to be substantially advanced BTDC more than gas can handle. That's where the extra power mainly comes from. You also use 26% more E-85 per combustion than gas (hence MPG loss). I have the maxed out E-85 tune for a Cruze. Even with my high-performance clutch, Vince did not want to adjust anything further. He said it was 'the safest aggression with E-85 without internal upgrades'. I'd also assume knock was getting close as well.

Running richer isn't going to help. I started out at 14.5 at the beginning of the pull(2k rpms), and gradually dropped to almost 12 flat by 6k. The mix was good.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> No offense Invierno, but I just can't believe you're seeing numbers close to mine on pump gas and maxed out injectors. There's just no way. If Vince can't get those numbers on a tune, no one can, lol. I'd say those are crank numbers as well.
> 
> I'm not trying to talk down on you, but 220wtq is almost impossible on a standard tune.


No, I agree, my numbers are certainly inflated. I don't know why exactly, whether it's the correction factor, the smoothing factor, what gears we did pulls in (4th) mostly for the 1:1 ratio, etc. I too was shocked during my tuning. 
I do believe 220wtq is attainable though, which less mods than you have. I firmly believe you should be getting higher numbers. Granted, we know, all dynos are a little different. And it's especially different for us up here at nearly 6000ft above sea level where our engines gasp for air and all you can get is 91oct gas anyways.



[email protected] said:


> Your chart shows 180tq stock pull, 220tq tuned pull. Or is that not correct?
> 
> Yes, that's correct. Albeit inflated perhaps, I still saw gains comparable to those of standard off the shelf Trifecta tunes i.e. getting a 40wtq bump in power.
> 
> ...





OnlyTaurus said:


> Who tuned your guys' vehicles?
> 
> Well, then I need a Mustang dyno then. I'm not sure what to believe now. 100% E85 with an aggressive tune at 24psi, along with my other mods, should yield numbers nobody has seen yet.
> 
> I'm puzzled now, lol..


I was tuned by a local GM performance shop I have a long history with. Clint at American Intense Racing here in Denver. He does a lot of high power 700-900whp LS1 Corvette/Camaro applications but overal specializes in GM stuff, Hptuners. Has done a huge variety of tuning across the board though. Anyways, he's my go-to guy for tuning. I prefer a local custom "hands on" tune with real live-time tuning on the dyno. Not the mail order logs back and forth, etc. Just a personal preference, I guess.



[email protected] said:


> Dynos all read differently guys, don't put a whole lot of faith in any numbers unless you have a before and after comparison on the same dyno, on the same day.
> 
> My Cobalt SS makes 240HP and 277TQ according to our local mustang dyno, yet I can run 12s in it all day. Most guys make 320-340WHP and 360+WTQ with the same mods and tune. Dyno numbers mean nothing other than looking at the gains you made vs. before you tuned it or whatever you did.
> 
> Invierno made +18HP and +40TQ- not bad. Similar to Trifecta gains. His dyno sheet is WAY high but the deltas are what you should pay attention to. Not the peak numbers as they will always be different depending on where you go


He's right about my +18whp and 40tq over a stock tune. Numbers high or not, I clearly made gains. And yes, nothing has been modified whatsoever on my car. I am really looking forward to an intake or at least some exhaust mods in the future. E85 + injectors is another ball-game to me, since I don't want the reduced mpg of E85 and it's not readily available as much as 91oct. But god I love the results you can get from it. LOTS of Subaru/Evo guys here run E85 and have upgraded turbos and all kinds of bling and bang and make 500whp to all 4 wheels all day long.


----------



## Foxbox (Jul 10, 2012)

@OnlyTaurus, I'm not trying to hurt your feelings by stating that a Mustang dyno will typically produce lower numbers than a comparable dynojet. That's just what I know from experience.

I still think you'd make more power on the same dyno I used during the same weather conditions. Thats just common sense, you have an E-85 tune and I don't. 

I was simply stating that if you were going to seek out a Mustang dyno to do a pull on hoping for higher numbers that it's more than likely not going to happen.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nah, lol. I'm done on dynos. I know what kind of power I have. I'm gonna be more focus on being the first 14 second Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Your running royal purple maxgear arnt you how long have tou ran it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Almost 1000 miles.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That's correct- with a bigger turbo and meth injection. Lets not leave out that that car has a bigger turbo
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I put an "S" at the end to say MANY Cruze, i didnt talk about any Cruze in particular... Its still the best way to know.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Almost 1000 miles.


Alright I'm replacing mine with it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Alright I'm replacing mine with it


Picked up 3 bottles about a week ago - will be changing to RP Gear Max too. I am only at about 15.5 k miles on my factory fill. Using RP in my engine already.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I saw mobil one had gear oil but its not yellow metal safe. I'm at 20,000 on my stock fill but I'm adding a short throw shifter thia week so I wanna chage it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'm adding a short throw shifter thia week so I wanna chage it.


I am interested in getting the short throw shifter too.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> I am interested in getting the short throw shifter too.


Good I will be installing it and reviewing it thia week. JERRY at BNR has 4 more for sale.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

H3LL, the MaxGear works greats. It doesn't allow the smoothest shifting like Amsoil does, but the MaxGear is said to have excellent heat dissipation, especially if you like to run your Cruze a little rough from time to time.

Since it's known that our transmission's main failure cause is heat, I'd strongly recommend this stuff to anyone that likes to have fun in their Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Just got some.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> H3LL, the MaxGear works greats. It doesn't allow the smoothest shifting like Amsoil does, but the MaxGear is said to have excellent heat dissipation, especially if you like to run your Cruze a little rough from time to time.
> 
> Since it's known that our transmission's main failure cause is heat, I'd strongly recommend this stuff to anyone that likes to have fun in their Cruze.


I've gotten used to the notchy feeling its actually better since my new transmission I bet they added 2 qts onstead of almost 1 qt.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> FMIC installed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11663
> ...


Hey man how hard is to take out the old intercooler and did u have to disconnect the condenser or u can just move it out of the way also what was the mods u had to do for the RS bumper my kit coming in tomorrow just wanted to know so it goes smooth 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Hey man how hard is to take out the old intercooler and did u have to disconnect the condenser or u can just move it out of the way also what was the mods u had to do for the RS bumper my kit coming in tomorrow just wanted to know so it goes smooth
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Taking it out is the easiest part. Take off the bumper slow so you don't break any clips. Condensor can be moved and does not need to be unhooked. The RS bumper fits it perfectly and lower grill can be removed.
























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Finished product

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Finished product
> 
> View attachment 13735
> 
> ...


Can you notice a difference with that FMIC?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

JWishnok said:


> Can you notice a difference with that FMIC?


Temps drop a little, yes. It's a low density core, so optimal cooling isn't there, but I'm seeing 3 degrees above ambient with this. Plus, it looks freakin sweet.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

Past the ZZP downpipe/midpipe, how did you construct the rest of the exhaust? What muffler was used and did you rid yourself of the stock resonator? Thanks!


----------



## Press_Corpse (Jun 13, 2013)

The car looks great! I love reading threads like this. Keep us up to date on this, it's awesome.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Dear OnlyTaurus, WAKE UP AND UPDATE US. 
Thanks,
Cruzetalk.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Im here friends. lol. Life's been WAY TOO hectic lately.

*Update*

The project begins. My current performance parts are all up for sale in the classifieds! Help me out!

~Ryan


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

So you reached it with your funds?  Just need to part out? Things should pick up quickly.

Welcome back.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

So no SS anymore?  lol


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

iKermit said:


> So you reached it with your funds?  Just need to part out? Things should pick up quickly.
> 
> Welcome back.


Thanks. I'm selling the parts because I no longer need them, and to give me financial cushion for extra purchases along the way of the project.



Invierno said:


> So no SS anymore?  lol


Im parting out the 1.4 parts for the 2.0T swap. I'm definitely badging the LHU Cruze 'SS', and GM will be notified of it.


----------



## Blk11CruzeRS (Jul 25, 2011)

*Update? Whats the latest on the Cruze SS project??*


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blk11CruzeRS said:


> *Update? Whats the latest on the Cruze SS project??*






OnlyTaurus said:


> I'll explain to you guys later, as many are probably wondering what the heck happened to me and my 'SS' build.. but the Cruze is gone (RIP).  Had to get another vehicle...
> 
> 2012 Mazdaspeed3...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This


----------

